# My collection updated



## MACFreak (Jan 26, 2007)

Back row:Brush cleaner,clinique sheer block,NYC Foundation,NYC Concealer, NYC Translucent Powder,MAC Prep + Prime,MAC Wipes
Middle Row:Lash Grip,Fake Lashes, Wet & Wild Bronzer,
Front Row:Ardell Brow Stencils,MAC Lashes #5, NYC Brush on Brow,MAC Powder NC25.Clinique Bronzer



Essence of Beauty Foundation Brush,Unknown Powder Brush,Sonia Kashuk Concealer,Caboodle blush brush,Estee Lauder Blush Brush,
Rite Aid Eye shadow brush,Unknown Brow/Lashes Brush,stuido Makeup Crease Brush,Sonia Kashuk Lash Brush,MAC242,MAC219,MAC217,MAC224
Avon Eyeliner Brush,MAC 226 Angle Brush,Art Brush(Eyeliner brush),Caboodle Lip Brush

MAC Blush Pallete:Blush Baby,Dame,Cute,honour,Coygirl,Well Dressed




Paints:Flammable,Canton Candy,Chartru,Untitled,Bare Canvas,Untitled





Pigments/Fluidlines:
Rose,Golden Olive,Golden Lemon,Blue Brown,Naked,Dark Soul,
Royal Wink,Haunting,Blue Peep, Blacktrack,Shade





Mascara:
Prep + Prime,MAC Outloud:Black,Loreal Hip:Black




MAC E/S Pallet:Swish,Pink Freeze,Passionate,Beauty Marked,Idol Eyes




MAC Others:MAC Concealer:NC25(4got 2 put w/face products),Black Tied,Chrome Yellow,Gorgeous Gold,Orange





MAC Purples
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





igit,Cranberry,Creme De Violet,Falling Star,Plum Dressing,Trax





MAC Pinks:Swish,Sushi Flower,Gleam, Sweet Lust




MAC Greens:Bitter,Lucky Green,Humid,Steamy,Shimmermoss,Melody,Green Smoke




MAC Blues: Deep Truth,Aquadisiac,Freshwater,Electric Eel,Zonk Bleu!




MAC Browns:Shroom,Rice Paper,Romp,Honey Lust




Liquid Liner:Agualine



Back:Elizabeth Ardenerfect Rose,MAC Cosmo,MAC Blankety,MAC Viva Glam II,NYC Firefly,Sephora 451C,Sephora 471C,Unknown
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ark Pink,Red-Orange,Pale Pink
Front:Clinique:Orchid Shimmer,Pink Glamour,Babykiss,Lipbrush,Sweet Honey,Raspberry Glace,Soft Bloom,Metallic Sand




NYC:Unknown,Caboodle:Strawberry,NYC:Strawberry,Avo  n:Vanilla Frost,Sephorarecious Pink #1 & #2,Sephora #12,NYC 433A Christine
Cliniqueeach fizz,Wishper,Lunar Ice,NYC 431A Barl,Prestigue:Cloud,Bonne Bell:Real Raspberry





MAC Lipglosses:
Wonderstruck,Prr,Flusterose,Viva Glam V,Pink Lemonade,Love Nectar,Instant Gold,Flowerosophy,Nico,Enchantress,Flowerosophy #2


----------



## macface (Jan 26, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## bli5s (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice!! U have so many lippies!! I only have 1/3 of ur collection!


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

nice collection =]


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 29, 2007)

THANX u guyz.I am a lippie junkie


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## n_c (Jan 31, 2007)

You have good stuff...thanks for sharing!


----------



## MACFreak (Feb 1, 2007)

ur welcome.I am not buying until Feb 23rd when the MAC store here is having the Barbie Collection comes out


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like the way you've organized it with color coding them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice


----------



## MACFreak (Feb 14, 2007)

if only i was really that organized in real like =D


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

nice collection!


----------

